# Warhammer in a nutshell



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

I am from another game made by games workshop called 'Warhammer 40K' (you know, that other game people sometimes play) and I'm trying to discover as much as much as I can about it by understanding the warhammer and finding links between them.

So, can any of you give warhammer in a nutshell?
Or even point out which armies of warhammer are the warhammer version of the 40k armies


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Most of the 40K factions are nations on a planet that looks quite similar to Earth.

Technology is a mix of medieval and steampunk.

The Space Marines, the Tau and the Necrons are missing.

Game-play wise: magic is more present than psychic powers are in 40K, shooting is often much less important, and manoeuvring of blocks to gain good close-combat opportunities is at the core of most strategies.


----------



## Dragearen (Sep 8, 2009)

As well as that, there is premeasuring, randomized terrain effects, many many different types of magic/spells, and I would say slightly more balance between the armies than in 40k(Space Wolves anyone?). There's no real one singular army anyone goes for, like how Space Marines are, it really just goes to being your choice. There are armies that require more skill to play, due to age, like WE or OK, but they're still balanced if you can play them well enough. If you would like us to help you choose an army, we could do so.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> So, can any of you give warhammer 40k in a nutshell?


40k is actually a very simple counting game.
You count how many cars you brought.
That's 40k, "How many cars did you bring?"


----------



## Ninjurai (Mar 31, 2010)

I found that if you read a codex for your mirror army in WHFB you can find alot of cool fluff that links the two universes, and some of it actually makes 40k make more sense in some scenarios. For instance when I read the warriors of chaos book I actually learned alot about CSM that I never would have understood before. WHFB fluff seems to entertain the idea of a massive conspiracy in a little more depth (people discovering dark secrets and turning to chaos and whatnot).


----------



## Anarkitty (Jul 29, 2008)

Fantasy requires more tactics and thought than 40K.
There is less ranged combat, things don't move as far, and facing and maneuvering are important.
Rather than a spread-out squad where everyone can see and move any direction as needed every turn, most units move as blocks, can only see or shoot in the 90 degrees to their front, and facing and charging matters. Combat resolution is also more important, you're more successful if you can break and rout the opposing troops than trying to wipe them out like in 40K.


----------



## lepruk86 (Mar 31, 2011)

Fantasy is a more fun game but requires more concentration to play.

I'd say the biggest difference is how much more important positioning is; having a unit OoP during a crucial moment can cause you to lose.

I also find there to be far more item choice in fantasy; this may not be the case as I haven't sat and counted; but fantasy just seems to have more variant options.

EDIT: Dwarves are the army that most resembles 40k as they basically have no magic and can be played as a strong *gun-line* force if you so wish


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

LordWaffles said:


> 40k is actually a very simple counting game.
> You count how many cars you brought.
> That's 40k, "How many cars did you bring?"


This is a silly remark.

Seeing as only a while ago, WHFB was "how many heroes did you bring?". WH40K is just going through a phase in an ill-moderated edition cycle, exactly like WHFB has done in the past and will do in the future.

Nature of the game(s).


----------

